# MC 39 Sloop - feedback



## shinyscreen (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience, feedback or opinions on a MC 39 Sloop, apparently 30 were built by Marcos Yachts in Vancouver.


----------



## stryder2 (Nov 6, 2007)

well i think they are very well built boats. if you were going to purchase one i would say you would be very lucky to find one under 100,000 us dollars. i have sailed aboard one and i never was afraid like i get on a hunter or catalina or other production boat. 

the marcos 39 is designed to take you around the world in safety and reasonable comfort, for a vessel under 40 feet.


----------



## sailprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Do either of you have an MC39? I just bought one myself and would love to connect with someone else who's got one


----------



## surfn8054 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have number 19,bought it this year second owner.
when I see people say they are slow.mine goes 6kt @ 1800 rpm and 6-7 knots in a 20 knot wind ..love the boat.


----------



## sailprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Surfn8054, very cool  How do you know which number you've got? What year is it? Whereabouts around the globe are you? I'm a new sailor so am going to learn how to sail on my MC39. So far it seems like a rock-solid boat. We're moored in Blaine, WA and ours is a 1981. No idea which number it is though....


----------



## surfn8054 (Jul 30, 2013)

my hull came out in 1981...the boat was finished 1986...the survey says number 19....also the main sail says mc39-19 wondered what the 19 meant on the main sail.....just a little slow.
anyway I am in Ladner


----------



## sailprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Very interesting! Would love to see pics! I don't know how to private message on here but would love to keep in touch via email. There aren't many MC-39 owners out there!! Email is lrob at me.com Shoot me a line and I'll send you some pics of ours also. We just got it in July as well.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought my first hull from Markos (note spelling). Not a 39 but he was one of the best builders in the Vancouver area back then. All his boats were very nicely built.

I was on some of his 39's at the time, both complete and not - they would make extremely comfortable homes.

He sold hulls & decks so caveat emptor. It's pretty easy to tell if it was his build though. One trademark was gratings inside with *all *the edges rounded over. I never cared for it but it was distinctive.

How about some pics?


----------



## sailprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, our MC39 was built by Markos Yachts in Vancouver. You are totally right. The inside is all slatted doors and vents with rounded corners on everything  She's a very solid boat. We're working on getting the diesel stove running soon as it is getting chilly and we just have a little electric cabin heater. Do you know if Markos put the diesel stoves in when he built them? (I'm not sure if it was put in later by the previous owner or not) The beds are smaller than we'd have liked but it does have 2 cabins... Do you guys with MC39's have a nook that converts to a berth? We can see where our table used to fold down but can't figure out how it converted. (As it appears to have been since made to no longer convert) SloopJonB- maybe you've been on my boat before!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Everything Markos did was semi-custom so the heater could go either way. I've seen Tewkesbury solid fuel fireplaces, like the photo, on them for example.

I guarantee those weren't "stock".


----------



## sailprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, that is a beautiful fireplace  Ya it is a really unique boat. Lots and lots of wood inside....Do you know about my nook-conversion question? We're trying to figure that one out. Cheers!!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't answer that one.

Van Markos did some writing for Good Old Boat magazine a couple of years back - they may be able to help you contact him.


----------



## surfn8054 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Guys.
That is the same wood hearter I have in my boat..although mine is still the stock black I think it came out as and all brass front.
Sailprincess I tryed the email could'nt get to work???


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

surfn8054 said:


> Hey Guys.
> That is the same wood hearter I have in my boat..although mine is still the stock black I think it came out as and all brass front.
> Sailprincess I tryed the email could'nt get to work???


You need 10 or 15 posts to access everything. The fireplace came in several colours - red, black, green & blue that I know of.

I also found that most of the "shiny" is actually bronze, not brass. The eagle handle and trim on the ash drawer is brass, the hood and surround, feet etc. are bronze.

I may have tracked down a black one at a consignment shop - we're going on Tuesday.


----------



## surfn8054 (Jul 30, 2013)

There was a MC39 i was on at the Vancouver Rowing Club...very nice boat owner finished,wish I could remember the name of it..


----------



## woodysca (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: MC 39 Sloop - owner experience*

I'm looking at a MC39. Any particular things to be on the lookout for, apart from general fiberglass boats of that age?

thanks,
Woody
San Diego


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

First, you need to know if Markos finished it or if he sold it as a hull & deck. If the former, I've never heard of any sort of intrinsic problems with them - he was a very good builder and it was his "name" boat. As I noted elsewhere, he did some of, if not THE best work locally at the time and we've had some very good builders around here.

If the latter, as with all home builts, you have to take it case by case. I've seen some that were the equal of anything afloat and others that only a mother could love. 

Which one are you looking at? If it's the cheap one in Seattle, I'm virtually certain that was owner completed - the details are unlike Markos' work. It looks pretty well done though. The expensive one with a windshield in Delta is almost certainly his work. Keep in mind I'm only going by the pics.


----------



## woodysca (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't know about the one in Delta. I'll try to find that listing.

I've started communication regarding the one in Seattle.

thanks,
Woody


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

MC 39 Sailboat


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: MC 39 Sloop - owner experience*

Hey Woody,
Did you look at and/or buy the boat from Seattle. I sent a few emails but the party never responded. Then again it was listed on Craigslist. If you their contact information and you are no longer pursuing the boat, could you pass me the contact info. Thanks man. Dave



woodysca said:


> I'm looking at a MC39. Any particular things to be on the lookout for, apart from general fiberglass boats of that age?
> 
> thanks,
> Woody
> San Diego


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, i'm going to look at an MC39. can any one advise on the performance please especially in 10-12 knots?
anything I should be looking for?

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, I think I have the wrong size prop. Can you tell me what engone and prop you have please?


----------

